# Who has toys???



## elecapp79 (Jul 2, 2008)

Alright guys, I want to know what toys you guys have. I'm talking about dirt bikes, ATV's, snowmobiles. I have 3 Honda dirt bikes and love them. Let's see what you guys have. Post your pictures.

This should be good....


----------



## nick.pei (Jun 15, 2009)

2000 Harley Davidson


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

nick.pei said:


> 2000 Harley Davidson


How often can you ride it? twice a year? Cold and drizzley most times aint it?


----------



## nick.pei (Jun 15, 2009)

Can get about 8 months of driving. I put it away in October but have seen guys out as late as Christmas eve this past year.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Trying to post mine-

01' Road Glide- 89' FXRS-Sport- 99' SLK 230-
I need some technical help here.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Ditch Witch and 30" Toro snowblower.. do those count? :whistling2:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have 2 bikes, a scooter and a vette. Hoping to get a dual purpose this year


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've never been much into that sort of thing, but I'm going to Barrtt-Jackson in Scottsdale this year to try to get a mid 60's Chrysler Imperial.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

cant wait for summer


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm looking around for a nice Dodge Dart. 

Early rather than later.

And a well running LI Lamy... '62-'64 would be nice.

It's on my list.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

ugghhh

More expenses....

Who wants more debt, anyone?

Better question: who here owns their home and spends way too much on their house, anyone?


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

B4T said:


> Ditch Witch and 30" Toro snowblower.. do those count? :whistling2:



NO ... they don't.


----------



## undeadwiring (Feb 9, 2010)

the only toy I own besides my computer and ps 2 is my Giant Hybrid bicycle and a Razor scooter. Can't afford a motorcycle yet otherwise I'd have one by now or at least a vespa


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

zoltan said:


> cant wait for summer



Why summer? can't ride that now?

Whats with the flag? Do ya lead tourists thru Disney land?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> ugghhh
> 
> More expenses....
> 
> ...


Not me, that's why I want another scooter.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

*Figured it out.*

my toys. Better than TV.:thumbsup:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

*Figured it out.*

my toys. Better than TV.:thumbsup:


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

leland said:


> Why summer? can't ride that now?
> 
> Whats with the flag? Do ya lead tourists thru Disney land?


front range CO is a little wet right now

you have to have a flag to ride in the sand dune amusement park


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> ugghhh
> 
> More expenses....
> 
> ...



Trick is- Pay it off- then buy- never run a debt.

Cept for the house- then buy it so you can pay that off in 15 yrs or less.

Expenses are what you make of them. NEVER borrow what you cannot pay cash for.

Credit is just so you can keep your money. not dig in your pocket. they just carry you. your cash just sits. and slowly rotates.


----------



## elecapp79 (Jul 2, 2008)

One of the race bikes....as you can see the snow doesnt really clean off the mud:laughing: But it should be dirty right???


----------



## elecapp79 (Jul 2, 2008)

zoltan said:


> cant wait for summer


 
We gotta hit the dunes man....


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

elecapp79 said:


> One of the race bikes....as you can see the snow doesnt really clean off the mud:laughing: But it should be dirty right???


Must need a bungie cord to carry that foot stool with ya.

Looks like fun! Bikes in snow are more fun than those silly sleds.:thumbsup:


----------



## ohmega (Apr 19, 2010)

'88 toyota 4-runner w/ a bored over 4banger for whomping
1944 Gibson J-45 for plucking
Husqvarna 359 for cutting
and my 92 dodge W-250 Power Ram with the Cummins......my baby!......eating Chevy's & crappin Fords:thumbsup:


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

elecapp79 said:


> We gotta hit the dunes man....


great times for sure. too bad i now live 500 miles from there. i dont think CO has anything resembling the St. Anthony dunes.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

zoltan said:


> great times for sure. too bad i now live 500 miles from there. i dont think CO has anything resembling the St. Anthony dunes.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Sand_Dunes_National_Park


----------



## racerjim0 (Aug 10, 2008)

Drag bike








Street bike


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 2, 2011)

My Acura MDX for off road, and my Lexus for canyon carving.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

leland said:


> my toys. Better than TV.:thumbsup:


There is something seriously wrong with your trees.... And your vans' paint job is melting....


~Matt


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> There is something seriously wrong with your trees.... And your vans' paint job is melting....
> 
> 
> ~Matt


 
That is just the smoke monster coming out of the woods from Lost


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Hell with summer.


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm looking to purchase a '69 VW Beatle in the next 6 months to a year.


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't have too many toys but I use them when I can.

Tom

S-Works Enduro









1972 Dodge Challenger


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Here's mine: 2007 14' aire acelot cataraft and a 68 vw beetle.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Sand_Dunes_National_Park


Not bad for a little summer sand skiing, but they would have coniption if you took a dirtbike in there.


----------



## electric mike (Jun 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I've never been much into that sort of thing, but I'm going to Barrtt-Jackson in Scottsdale this year to try to get a mid 60's Chrysler Imperial.


 
looking to get into demolition derby? :laughing:


----------



## Tattoo (Nov 20, 2010)

Can't wait for the warm weather to come back......


----------



## Devin (Jan 12, 2010)

my 1964 M35A2 at a parade this past Sunday


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

tates1882 said:


> Here's mine: 2007 14' aire acelot cataraft and a 68 vw beetle.


I'll take the Beatle


----------



## Local 952 (Feb 27, 2011)

zoltan said:


> cant wait for summer


How big is that fuel tank? 5 gal.?


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

miller_elex said:


> ugghhh
> 
> More expenses....
> 
> ...


 PAID IN FULL.....goldman sachs debacle and fannie mae have nothing on me...:no:work smarter not HARDER:laughing:UNDER 50 and no bills,i need to be more humble ,pie is now shut:laughing:


----------



## noob (Mar 17, 2011)

Love getting this beast stuck.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I guess some electricians actually do make money...

~Matt5


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

*Toys*

Well its gone


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

one of mine.:thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

piperunner said:


> Well when i get a day off which is rare these days we kinda like going out in the AB swampin & mud flapin down here .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size tires? they look a little small, and your truck is a little too clean.. :thumbup:

~matt


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> What size tires? they look a little small, and your truck is a little too clean.. :thumbup:
> 
> ~matt


 36 inch super swampers 16 1/2 inch wheels .

Whats wrong with a clean truck ?

Guess you know a lot about tires what size would you put on the truck for Florida sand ?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

piperunner said:


> 36 inch super swampers 16 1/2 inch wheels .
> 
> Whats wrong with a clean truck ?
> 
> Guess you know a lot about tires what size would you put on the truck for Florida sand ?


Geez cant take a joke huh? I got 35's on my suburban. Pro comp x-terrain. You have a 10" lift?

~Matt


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Geez cant take a joke huh? I got 35's on my suburban. Pro comp x-terrain. You have a 10" lift?
> 
> ~Matt


I like to park next to Suburbans, makes them look small.:jester:


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Geez cant take a joke huh? I got 35's on my suburban. Pro comp x-terrain. You have a 10" lift?
> 
> ~Matt


I can take anything you want to dish out sonny !

And we got a special set of tires to put on Sunday when we all go to town .

Thats a 8 inch lift ford SD lift kit and its 8 grand just for the kit with out the finishes for the Sunday tires .

Pro comp how do they turn in soft sand and water now dont get upset but them tires on my truck run good in sand down here you kinda let the air out a little if it gets real wet iam not sure about San Fran .


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

drsparky said:


> I like to park next to Suburbans, makes them look small.:jester:


Its ok, we all know that it helps out with the "little jim" syndrome.

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

piperunner said:


> I can take anything you want to dish out sonny !
> 
> And we got a special set of tires to put on Sunday when we all go to town .
> 
> ...



They turn ok in sand, not a lot of experience in sand though. Snow and mud are what my truck goes in from time to time. Some of my jobs require me to go where there are no roads yet, so mud is the biggest issue. I only get in snow if Im going to reno.

~Matt


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> They turn ok in sand, not a lot of experience in sand though. Snow and mud are what my truck goes in from time to time. Some of my jobs require me to go where there are no roads yet, so mud is the biggest issue. I only get in snow if Im going to reno.
> 
> ~Matt


Thats not my company truck thats my personal truck which i like it super nice now the company truck only gets washed before i take it in for service at our shop which is every 5000 miles its pretty nasty .

The off road in florida is bad news swamp mud sand and clay most of us spend time pulling each other out on the weekend if is a wet month which is coming up about now this time of year .

Most guys have two or three sets of tires for different times and that runs into dollars and a big storage space just for all that . 

I also have a orange grove goat 4 wheel home bru ill post a photo its been out in my back lot for 7 years iam selling it and the truck you see now .


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

piperunner said:


> Thats not my company truck thats my personal truck which i like it super nice now the company truck only gets washed before i take it in for service at our shop which is every 5000 miles its pretty nasty .
> 
> The off road in florida is bad news swamp mud sand and clay most of us spend time pulling each other out on the weekend if is a wet month which is coming up about now this time of year .
> 
> ...


I figured that wasnt the company truck. I have a company van, and my own personal truck "big red" that I use for other jobs. I sure do know about the costs for tires... I had a little accident about a month ago [front upper ball joint broke] and had to replace the 2 front tires [among many other things] and it reminded me how damn much they cost.  I think mount and balanced, the final bill for all 4 initially was about $1400.

Id like a quad.. but I dont have the money for it, I dont have a place to store it.. so I guess I wont be getting one soon. 

Anyway, cool rig. 

When I get my head above water and start working again, Im going to find a dodge diesel as my primary truck. Chevy has just failed me a little too much. Unless a nice '74 stepside comes along and i get the need to buy that. :thumbup:The older chevys are MUCH better than the crap they are producing now.

~Matt


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

drsparky said:


> I like to park next to Suburbans, makes them look small.:jester:


 

I miss my excursion........


----------

